# Take probiotics with antibiotics?



## dogmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, just diagnosed with SIBO(methane), have had IBS for about 20 years. I started taking Xifaxan, 3 times a day. I'm also taking 1 probiotic Nature's way Primadophilus Bifidus in the middle of the night in hope some will survive the antibiotics for awhile. Just wondering if any of the probiotics(Bifido breve, Bifido. longum, Lacto. rhamnosus, Lacto. acidophilis) are methane producing bacteria and may be making me worse because symptoms are not improving after 3 days.Thank you, Diana


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HihiThey are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.*After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.*it may take more than 4 weeks to see any difference at all, so stick with it.CHeersIan


----------



## dogmom (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks ian!Diana


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HI DogmomHows it all going with teh probiotics? any improvement or is it flogging a dead horse?cheersIan


----------



## dogmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ian, thanks for checking in. I didn't take the probiotics with the antibiotics. Shortly after the xifixan(which did help somewhat with the gas/burning pain) I had another flare up. Still hasn't calmed down, just started taking L. reuteri a few days ago and we'll see how it goes.Take care, diana


----------



## Gmonkey (Dec 4, 2009)

dogmom said:


> Hi, just diagnosed with SIBO(methane), have had IBS for about 20 years. I started taking Xifaxan, 3 times a day. I'm also taking 1 probiotic Nature's way Primadophilus Bifidus in the middle of the night in hope some will survive the antibiotics for awhile. Just wondering if any of the probiotics(Bifido breve, Bifido. longum, Lacto. rhamnosus, Lacto. acidophilis) are methane producing bacteria and may be making me worse because symptoms are not improving after 3 days.Thank you, Diana


Hi there,Very interesting this.Are you from UK??... USA????.....other??? How did they test you. SIBO breath test???Do you get constipation becase of the methaine????Please reply and let me know how you get on.Good luck xx


----------

